# Prayer request for a teen with cancer (1/21 update...please keep praying!)



## alphachief (Jun 19, 2009)

Update - 21 January 2010
Unfortunately, Trey's most recent scan results were not what we had hoped for. Scans showed two new skeletal tumors: one on his ribs and one on his scapula (shoulder blade). This is a large setback for Trey. We have been consulting with Trey’s Oncologist and the other doctors at the Winship Cancer Institute to explore any and all treatment options or trials that relate to Stage IV Melanoma.

Some of our options for advanced melanoma include: Dana Farber in Boston, Memorial Sloan-Kettering in New York, and MD Anderson in Houston (as well as many other leads we have been given over the last couple of months and continue to receive).

While the Germany treatment was a great option over the last 6 months, it’s not one we, nor the doctors in Germany, feel we will be able to continue.

Please keep Trey in your prayers as we determine what direction we need to proceed.



Please pray for a teenage friend of my children who is battling cancer for the second time.  This young man (a rising Senior in HS) is a great kid, a good student and a super athlete (being recruited for football scholarships).  He beat cancer a couple of years ago but his scan from a couple of days ago showed it had come back, this time in several places.  Cancer is tough under any circumstances, but when it effects a young person...man it's really hard to understand.  Please keep this young man and  his family family in your prayers.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 19, 2009)

He has my prayers.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 19, 2009)

Will pray for the young man and his family.  Agree with you, so hard to understand when something like that happens to any young person.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Jun 19, 2009)

prayers added


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 19, 2009)

prayers added


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 19, 2009)

Healing prayer for that young man!


----------



## G Duck (Jun 19, 2009)

He has my prayers


----------



## messenger (Jun 19, 2009)

Were praying for all involved.


----------



## cmghunter (Jun 20, 2009)

Asking for a healing for the young man.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent that the God be with this family .


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 22, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 22, 2009)

Prayers sent! Keep us informed please........


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 22, 2009)

He is in my Prayers.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 24, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Forgiven (Jun 24, 2009)

Prayers sent for healing and comfort.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 2, 2009)

*Update from Trey's Mom*

Trey’s Update 7-1-09
Today, the Winship Melanoma Tumor Board recommended surgery after Trey’s recent CT Scan.
Dr.’s still want to do a possible biopsy (bronchoscopy of the left lung) in next few days. However prior 
to surgery Trey will need to go through a 6 week (Interleukin-2) treatment which 
will be administered in ICU at Scottish Rite for 3 rounds (hospital stay 4-6 days each time) hopefully
starting Tuesday, July 7th. Probable surgery to follow at the end of the 6 week treatment.
This schedule will mean Trey could miss 1-2 months of his Senior school year, but should be able to get back thereafter depending on if further treatment is needed.
Trey’s attitude is awesome….he’s already adamant that he plans on being at every football practice and game that he can be at during this time one way or another!!
We’re all going to get through this with Trey, his Doctors have every bit of faith he can handle this!
We know God is in control and will take care of everything else!!
Keep Praying !!!!
“Pray for Trey” bracelets are on order.…


----------



## alphachief (Jul 2, 2009)

A little more info...the surgery that is referred to in the update will likely include the partial removal of one of Trey's lungs.  Please continue to pray for this young man.


----------



## Mackey (Jul 2, 2009)

Chief,
 I have to think that everyone on this thresd is praying their hearts out for this young man.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 2, 2009)

Chief, is there anything that Tray needs or wants that maybe we could do for him?  I would be willing to help.   Will still keep him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 2, 2009)

357, thank you for your willingness to help.  At this point, I think prayer is the main thing he needs.  The sad thing is that just last week the Forsyth County paper did a big article about his recovery...not knowing that a few days earlier his scan showed the cancer had returned.


----------



## mallymaster4 (Jul 3, 2009)

Prayers are sent.  God is the true healer and may God Bless this young man.  My heart goes out to him and his family.  Trey keep up the strong spirit and continue fighting!  The Lord is guiding the hands of the healers and prayers are being sent for you.  God be with Trey as he goes through this time in his life.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jul 6, 2009)

Prayer from here, too.

I believe miracles still occur on a daily basis.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 7, 2009)

*7/6 Update from Trey's mom.*

Update 7-6-09
Trey will go to Emory tomorrow for a biopsy of his left lung, then surgeon appt. Thursday.He will now 
start his first round of the “Interleukin-2” treatment hopefully next Tuesday, July 14th. 
Treatment will still be done at Scottish Rite in ICU for 4 days with an additional hospital stay up to 2 
days after treatment (6 days total). Surgery is still in the plan, not sure when, pending treatment. 

Trey’s attitude continues to be incredible, he has an unbelievable determination with all of 
this and has a lot of hope to still be on the football field this season!!
Prayers are everything to keep the hope, ability to “Stay Positive”, have peace and clarity we 
have a good plan…we can do this!!!

**Hope to have the “Pray for Trey” bracelets to hand out soon!!
Thanks for all your support and prayers!


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Prayers*

Still praying for Trey and his family. Treys strength sure is Great and Wonderful to hear . God does perform miracles.


----------



## hoyt84 (Jul 7, 2009)

Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## alphachief (Jul 10, 2009)

*7/10 Update*

Please continue to keep Trey in your thoughts and prayers.  I talked to my son this morning and he said that Trey had just been told by his parents that they are leaving tomorrow (7/11) to fly to Germany...where he will spend 4 weeks undergoing advanced treatment for his stage 4 melonoma.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 10, 2009)

Still praying.  Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 11, 2009)

*Update from Trey's Mom (7/11)*

We are on our way to Prien am Chiemsee, Germany to Lentz Praxis for a “Immunepheresis” treatment (filters out the “inhibitors” in your blood system which block your immune system from working against the cancer cells)
We will know in 4 weeks the success of this treatment, could be up to 2-4 month process or longer that we could stay over in Germany for Trey.

If for some reason this doesn’t work, we’re back to our original plan here at Scottish Rite and surgery, but God willing Germany is where we’re called to right now for this to be Trey’s answer !!

Trey will start Monday morning in the hospital (Lentz Praxis) for treatment out-patient (5 days/week for three weeks, wait a week and test tumor shrinkage) and it’s a treatment 4-6 hours/day, where Trey should not feel very bad at all, maybe a little flu-ish during treatment and good afterwards.

Pray hard this will be our answer and that God will hold us up through this process!!
Thanks for all your support and Love

Go God !!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 11, 2009)

Prayers will continue for this young Man!


----------



## alphachief (Jul 24, 2009)

*7/22 Update from Trey's Mom*

We’re making progress on our journey here in Prien, Germany but not without some challenges and hurdles along the way…

We’ve now been here in Germany for 10 days and so far so good for Trey. He is on his 7th day out of 12 treatments for our first round.
He’s had many of the side effects they expect which determines the treatment is working on his system the way they want it to….chills/shakes, high fever, headache and some soreness in the tumor area in his left lung. 
Once we get through 12 treatments, we will need to wait several days before doing another CT Scan to see our progress, then start the same 12 treatments all over again for round 2 if all goes well…We have met several incredible friendly American families who are our extended Germany families here at the Clinic, they have helped us navigate our way around here as well as sharing stories and support since we’re all in similar situations going through the same treatments together.

Trey stays up sometimes until 3:00am so he can sleep through his daily treatments, he fills the evenings playing Xbox and talking to all his friends on FaceBook or playing gin (cards) on-line. Trey does have the weekends off, so far he spends a lot of that sleeping off the weariness of the week, but we’re trying to get him out some. We did make one short trip last Sunday to Hitler’s Eagles Nest, but may have pushed Trey too hard driving to get there…. **We have been posting pictures on FaceBook here on “Pray for Trey” !!

Wesley (Trey's brother) was able to get here this past Monday so we’re happy to have all of us here together for one week and good friends to visit. We’re staying in a hotel room where Trey has a little closet size bedroom of his own, now decorated in UGA/Bulldog parafanalia as well as West Forsyth football team pictures, blanket and all sorts of other fun things for him. 

Trey’s attitude is still positive, he continues to talk about making it home for the North football game (August 28th) and even playing in the game! He is amazing in his outlook and focus. He definitely does not want to be here, dreads everyday we bring him to the Clinic for treatment, but knows this is the best treatment to beat Melanoma Stage 4!! We’ve had to take all sugar out of his diet, not fun finding anything that taste good to a teenager… He told me this morning he would be eating anything he wants when he got home since he would be “Cancer Free” and in his mind it won’t matter anymore, gotta love the re-siliant/fearless attitude!! We’ll have to work on this one, his “sugar-free” diet needs to be a life-long change….

We’re going to get through this, God willing with much Success!!
We can do this….keep the prayers coming, we love all your support, it’s getting us through our journey here “One Day at a Time” right now!!
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 24, 2009)

Prayers sent! And God bless


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2009)

Prayers sent for Trey.Sounds like he's a true fighter!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 1, 2009)

*Update from Trey's Mom (8/1)*

UPDATE 8-1-09

Trey’s round one of his Immunepheresis treatment is now complete here in Prien, Germany!!
Trey ended up with a total of 14 days of treatment in the Klinik and faired well with the side effects!
Next Friday, August 7th, we go for another CT Scan to look for progress, (pray for less tumor in his left lung!!) Then on to Round #2 here for another three weeks!!
Everything has continued to fall in place for us here, we have learned our way around some, not speaking German yet, but know we’re in the right place for Trey’s cancer treatment!!
Trey’s incredible positive attitude continues on….with school starting soon, his primary focus is all about when he will be back on the football field!!

Thanks for your continued Prayers and Support.


----------



## William Fivaz (Aug 1, 2009)

We"ll keep him a the family in our prayers


----------



## G Duck (Aug 1, 2009)

Trey is in my prayers


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 1, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## gtparts (Aug 2, 2009)

Prayers continue for Trey and family. 

Best wishes for a successful treatment and recovery.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 7, 2009)

*A personal 8/7 update from Trey...*

Trey had his first follow up scan today after completing his first round of treatment last week.  Here is his update: 

Just heard from the doctor. Our prayers have been answered, don't know all the details yet but the tumor in my lung has died in the center but not yet around the edges. The tumor is swolen but still the same size, which could mean that it is beginning to shrink. So I will start round 2 on Monday and plan on being home Thursday the 27th!!
Keep Praying for this progress to continue!!!
Trey


Please keep Trey and his entire family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 7, 2009)

Still praying for you,Trey!


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 7, 2009)

That is good news.  Will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## zman (Aug 7, 2009)

great news. god is still in the miracle business. prayers on the way.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 15, 2009)

*8/11 update from Trey's parents*

Trey started his Second Round of the “Immunepheresis” cancer treatment yesterday here in Prien, Germany for another 12 treatments….this is all due to some progress we were able to determine from his CT Scan on Friday. Appears his tumor in his left lung is showing some Liquification where it could possibly be dying in the center, still the same size, but the results were encouraging to see some progress.... We still have a long way to go… we will be home for a break August 27th and plan to have another CT Scan in Atlanta two weeks after we’re home to hopefully confirm further progress and map out our plans to come back out here to Germany for further treatment.

No question God is working through Trey and our Prayers are starting to be answered!!

Trey is completely focused on getting back home and playing football…some things have not changed!! When he feels up to it, he’s making trips to the gym to work out, running sprints when he can and watching to keep his weight on with his new (sugar-free) diet….this has been a big challenge, but not one we can’t handle, still working hard on this one!!

Thanks so much for all the prayers and emails!!

Look forward to coming home in a few weeks…16 days and counting down!


----------



## G Duck (Aug 15, 2009)

Great news, keeping Trey in our prayers.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 29, 2009)

Trey is home for a couple of weeks and he'll get his next set of scans this coming week at Scottish Rite.  He led West Forsyth out on the field last night, led warm ups and took his rightful place at mid-field as a team captain.  He's been cleared to play next week...which is great news.  If his scans show continued improvement, he'll go back to Germany in a few weeks to resume his treatment.  They did a short segment on him on 11 alive sports last night and they're doing an in depth story on him next week.  He was also interviewed on the Buck and Kincaid radio show.  Please continue to pray for this outstanding young man.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 29, 2009)

prayers are sent, keep us updated. Lord, In Jesus Name we pray for healing and a full restoration of health, bless this family and give them strength and peace, In Your Heavenly Name we pray amen.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 14, 2009)

UPDATE 9/14/09
Trey and Cherie and Charlie are once again Germany bound, having left Atlanta this afternoon, after spending the past 2 weeks 'resting' at home. Trey will begin ROUND 3 of his treatments as soon as they arrive back in Prien, on Monday morning (9/14). While back in Georgia, Trey was able to attend his high school football team's season opener the day after he got back to the US, and was interviewed on a sports radio talk show as well being featured on the local NBC affiliate, 11 Alive's Sports show. While at home, Trey also got to play (VERY WELL, I might add) in West Forsyth's second football game the following week ... which was a dose of very good 'medicine' for our #5!!! Trey was able to attend some of his classes, be nominated on to the Homecoming Court and get to see his beloved UGA DAWGS win in Sanford Stadium, as well as being able to relax and spend time with his friends and family who came from far and wide to visit. After PET and CT scans were conducted here by his US Medical Team late last week, more prayers were answered when positive findings were confirmed. Trey’s scan results were encouraging, with no growth in his left lung tumor. The scans did confirm “necrosis” (dead tissue within tumor) with no further cancer developing anywhere in his body!! There is much power in our prayer and all of the Rood family have been warmed by the loving support that they feel all around them! God's mercy and grace have been revealed to so many people who have heard of Trey's voyage, and it is apparent that God has many great things planned for Trey in working through him to reveal His power and love. Please continue to pray for Trey, as he continues to bravely march forward in this journey to beat this disease! Go Trey ! Go God!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 14, 2009)

Prayers continued for a complete remission and recovery!!!


----------



## muskiehunter (Sep 15, 2009)

He has kicked it once before, I pray he will kick it again.  Prayers for him and his family...


----------



## #13 (Sep 16, 2009)

May God bless him and the family...Prayer sent!


----------



## Mackey (Sep 16, 2009)

Chief,
Thank you so much for the update, it was very spirit lifting. BTW prayers will continue.


----------



## contender* (Sep 17, 2009)

Prayers sent for this young man. Cancer is a terrible disease not only can it take your health, it can take your hope if you let it. Sounds like he has a great attitude toward fighting it which is what he needs.


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (Sep 17, 2009)

Joining in the prayers for Trey.


----------



## G Duck (Sep 17, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 17, 2009)

prayers are sent. God Bless you and your family. Heavenly Father, we ask in Your Holy Name, for a complete recovery for this young man and Blessing for all his family, we know nothing is too hard for you and we believe for a miracle In Jesus Name we pray and believe, amen.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Sep 17, 2009)

Prayers sent. Please keep us updated.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update, keep em coming, can't wait to see him on TV playing football. Keep The Faith! God Bless. Just a little note, my daughter was born with spina bifida. The doctors said there was a chance she would have water on the brain, and need special braces, and she might not walk without them. Well what the medical books DON'T say, is God is the true healer and physician. My daughter had one surgery to close the small hole in her back and she is fine and healthy and everytime she sees the doctors they are just amazed on how well she is doing. She doesn't have any of things that were talked about by the doctors. That's our testimony and you have one now and are going to have a bigger one when this is over. Prayers are being sent once again and God Bless.


----------



## 66Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

prayers sent for all


----------



## alphachief (Nov 12, 2009)

Update - 5 November 2009
Trey’s updated scans are basically “unchanged” or “stable” for the tumor in his left lung. There is no new cancer and we’re planning to continue his treatment in Germany. We're leaving this Sunday--which is a good thing. We’re still determined we’ll continue to make progress. It's just going to be a long road; but, we can do this!

All the prayers and support have been incredible. We can’t thank you enough.

--Cherie & Charlie Rood


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Continued prayers.

Brian1


----------



## jagman (Nov 12, 2009)

prayer sent


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 12, 2009)

Prayers sent up for the young man.


----------



## GCsDad (Nov 12, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (Nov 16, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## alphachief (Jan 21, 2010)

Please keep Trey in your prayers...he got some bad news today.

Update - 21 January 2010
Unfortunately, Trey's most recent scan results were not what we had hoped for. Scans showed two new skeletal tumors: one on his ribs and one on his scapula (shoulder blade). This is a large setback for Trey. We have been consulting with Trey’s Oncologist and the other doctors at the Winship Cancer Institute to explore any and all treatment options or trials that relate to Stage IV Melanoma.

Some of our options for advanced melanoma include: Dana Farber in Boston, Memorial Sloan-Kettering in New York, and MD Anderson in Houston (as well as many other leads we have been given over the last couple of months and continue to receive).

While the Germany treatment was a great option over the last 6 months, it’s not one we, nor the doctors in Germany, feel we will be able to continue.

Please keep Trey in your prayers as we determine what direction we need to proceed.


----------



## D-up (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. He has been through so much. Praying for a miracle.


----------

